# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  Oklahoma State University Engineering Students Submit Designs for Final Project

## Eddie

I found some of these designs really great.  They were just submitted last night for review, at the end of the semester.  I really liked the robotic hand, as well as the DaVinci Tank and the Chess set.  See them all and read a little about them at http://3dprint.com/3124/okstate-engineering/



Which were your favorites?

----------


## innovestment

The hand and the robot. The engine is cool too but those were on track to be more useful in everyday life. I've always wanted a little mech running around.

----------


## CaptainObvious

I'd say the servo hand is the only thing that cuts the mustard, the others are not particularly innovative, practical or have much to do with engineering (a board game, really?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )
Or perhaps this was just to teach the ins and outs of 3D printing with no particular focus in engineering? In any case, hand wins.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Roxy

> I'd say the servo hand is the only thing that cuts the mustard, the others are not particularly innovative, practical or have much to do with engineering (a board game, really? )
> Or perhaps this was just to teach the ins and outs of 3D printing with no particular focus in engineering? In any case, hand wins.


Yes...  But...    Just for the sake of argument...  Knowing everything you know right now...   How many hours on the printer would it take you to make that cut away engine view?

It would be a shitload....

----------


## CaptainObvious

> Yes...  But...    Just for the sake of argument...  Knowing everything you know right now...   How many hours on the printer would it take you to make that cut away engine view?
> 
> It would be a shitload....


Well, yes, but it's not as if you have to stand there shoveling coal into the printer to keep it going.  :Wink:

----------


## Geoff

The hand definitely, it's similar to one I've been designing for years.

----------


## eain

What's the source link for this?

----------


## Calvin23

The chess set is super cool.

----------

